# Thank you Stacy!!!!!!!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I wanted to thank you for reccomending the Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine conditioner!!! I LOVE IT!!! I used it on my little munchkin yesterday, and it worked GREAT!!! I double conditioned her coat because it was SOOO dry and I see a big difference! I am hoping that over time her coat will go back to being super soft!! I also got the leave in conditioner and I really liked that too!!! 

Thanks for the reccomendation!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is this the people shampoo and conditioner? I might try it since Tango's skin is so dry!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Its people product. You can get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh you're sooo welcome! I'm glad you liked it! 

Julie, it's the human product, the conditioner works great. And the Brilliant Shine finishing spray works well also, makes the coat shiny!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Stacy and Krystal, well I just bought it at costco ( huge bottle ) and I'm about to try it on Sparkey. last time I washed him he was soooooooooo itchy. all night and a few days after bath. he couldn't even sleep well. I wonder what's going to happen with this one. I let you know. Sparkey has very sensitive skin and pimples and you name it. allergies. anyways I let you guys know :thumbsup: I hope I don't end up in emergency room


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I picked up some of the sleek and shine and the brilliant shine spray while I was out today. I can't wait to use the stuff on Maggie tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I picked up some of the sleek and shine and the brilliant shine spray while I was out today. I can't wait to use the stuff on Maggie tomorrow!!! :biggrin:[/B]


I hope it works well! 

But hey, the bright side is ... if it doesn't work well, you can use it for your own hair :innocent: 

BTW, I usually just use the conditioner. Dian Lynch told me about it, said it was what she used on Caddy so I had to try it!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Oh you're sooo welcome! I'm glad you liked it!
> 
> Julie, it's the human product, the conditioner works great. And the Brilliant Shine finishing spray works well also, makes the coat shiny![/B]


I think I will get some of the conditioner today at Target. I just found a coupon for $1.00 off any conditioner in the newspaper!! :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, Sparkey tried it last night and he is soooooooo soft. he still got itchy but not as bad as before. he really needs medicated shampoo but they stink  so I recommend it too. oh he got extra crazy after bath and during he kept looking and smelling it. I don't know if he liked it or hate it. he ran for 15 minutes non stop. :HistericalSmiley: I think he was happy. 

it was a little hard to rinse out but I guess you don't want to rinse it all out right?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> OK, Sparkey tried it last night and he is soooooooo soft. he still got itchy but not as bad as before. he really needs medicated shampoo but they stink  so I recommend it too. oh he got extra crazy after bath and during he kept looking and smelling it. I don't know if he liked it or hate it. he ran for 15 minutes non stop. :HistericalSmiley: I think he was happy.
> 
> it was a little hard to rinse out but I guess you don't want to rinse it all out right?[/B]


I am glad you liked it!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok So where are all the beautiful after bath pictures of the fluffy butts!?!?!?!?

Leslie


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh this is great to know. I might have some of this on hand and will definitely give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yea I use the leave in conditioner and also use it when combing out knots. :mellow:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ok So where are all the beautiful after bath pictures of the fluffy butts!?!?!?!?
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Ok, you asked for after bath pics, so here are some! I used Garnier Fructis sleek and shine for both of these baths
[attachment=28574:IMG_6156.jpg]
Lucy after a bath

[attachment=28575:IMG_6323.jpg]
Before
[attachment=28576:IMG_6325.jpg]
another before
[attachment=28577:IMG_6353.jpg]
[attachment=28578:IMG_6364.jpg]

Coat handler works better on Caira but Garnier works wonderfuly on Caddy and Lucy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the before pics...too cute!!!! :biggrin: I also love the brilliance shine spray (probably not its exact name)!!! Just a lil gives such a nice shine!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I love the before pics...too cute!!!! :biggrin: I also love the brilliance shine spray (probably not its exact name)!!! Just a lil gives such a nice shine!![/B]


isn't that stuff awesome? I use it ringside for a finishing spray


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just tried Garnier Fructis on Josie for the first time and she's so soft!!! She's in a puppy cut so it's not rocket science, but I like her being all extra-snuggly! 

Am I the only one who has a hard time getting the bottles open with wet hands?

Josie says: You should've seen her trying to get them open, it was hilarious!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Am I the only one who has a hard time getting the bottles open with wet hands?[/B]


 NO :smrofl: I can't even open it with dry hands. I got the huge bottle. I have to transfer some to another bottle.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I used the Garnier Sleek and Shine on the girls. I didn't like it for Piper. While it made her hair really soft, it also made it so incredibly full of static it wasn't even funny. Lola's hair was more coarser feeling (she was cut down in a puppy cut right before I got her). I don't know if it is just a coincidence (mixture maybe) of good food, daily brushing and/or the conditioner but her hair is so soft now. I can't imagine that with just one deep conditioning that it would change her hair texture but whatever the reason I am gonna continue to use it on Lola.

I have tried so many different shampoos/conditioners on Piper and have yet to find one I like. Stacy, why do you like the Coat Handler better on Caira?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I used the Garnier Sleek and Shine on the girls. I didn't like it for Piper. While it made her hair really soft, it also made it so incredibly full of static it wasn't even funny. Lola's hair was more coarser feeling (she was cut down in a puppy cut right before I got her). I don't know if it is just a coincidence (mixture maybe) of good food, daily brushing and/or the conditioner but her hair is so soft now. I can't imagine that with just one deep conditioning that it would change her hair texture but whatever the reason I am gonna continue to use it on Lola.
> 
> I have tried so many different shampoos/conditioners on Piper and have yet to find one I like. Stacy, why do you like the Coat Handler better on Caira?[/B]



I don't care for Coat Handler on Lucy and Caddy, it's just another 'ok' shampoo on their coats but on Caira, OMG. I LOVE it. It leaves her coat soo silky and shiny, I don't even have to flat iron her for the ring or use much product, but she does have an awesome coat :wub:


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

I know the thread is a little old, but I just picked up the Garnier Sleek and Shine Shampoo and rinse out conditioner. I also got the Weightless Anti Frizz Serum. I thought I might water it down and put in a squirt bottle and use for daily brush outs. Has any one used this or have an opinion on it?

Thanks, Naomi


----------

